# Whats my Avatar?



## Jakob95 (Feb 2, 2010)

What the hell is my Avatar? People see it in a different way for some reason.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2010)

Some kingdom hearts crap. I believe the correct pixel size was not entered, so it looks squished.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2010)

It's Roxas from Kingdom Hearts, but it looks a bit crushed and stretched at the same time to me


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wtf its not supposed to be.  I changed it a LONG time ago.  Can you guys delete your cache?  And check again please?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok, its Heroes.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh, look at that, it's Heros


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, a ctrl+F5 changed it to, something else (can't see it on the reply screen).

GBAtemp seems to have a problem telling browsers that cached images are still current when they actually aren't. You might want to try external hosting like imageshack.us or tinypic.com.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh that's good to know.  For some reason Deltaburnt deleted his Cache but he still sees the Roxas picture.  I bet hes using IE.


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 2, 2010)

Yup, one Ctrl-F5 later in chrome and roxas becomes heroes. How many other avatars are wrong?


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 2, 2010)

Weird, I pressed F5 and it changed, this never happened before though.  (Usually you have to press Ctrl+F5 to do a clean refresh)


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 2, 2010)

I see Heroes as well.  Strange.


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 2, 2010)

He's doing Voodoo.
So which one's the avatar you're using.
If it's heroes it's all right.


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 12, 2010)

Its Still Heroes


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 12, 2010)

Azlan Uchiha said:
			
		

> Its Still Heroes


Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think he knows that now


----------

